# Rental contract- more questions



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi all

Since my original thread deviated to another topic I thought it is best to post another thread since it might help other users.

Anyway I got a chance to look at the draft rental contact. Here are some of the things which I am confused
1. Period of Tenancy - one year 
from 10/10/2008 to 09/10/2009
rent DHS XXX,000

The middle of the contract lists 10 conditions and on that it is written "non - negotiable". After that it has observations which state as follows:

DHS X,XXX as security deposit.
Tenant/ Landlord will provide at lease 60 days written advance notice before the expiration date of Tenancy contract for renewal/ *vacating* to each other.
The landlord will provide at the tenant at least 60 days notice before the expiration date of the contract *to vacate *or any rent increases for the subsequent year"
---------------------------------------------
To me it sounds like it is a non-renewable contract since the owner has the option to ask me to vacate with 60 days notice. It also does not make a mention of who is responsible for maintenance.

I have not signed the contract yet. To me this is pretty ambiguous. Can you please let me know if this is normal.


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Qwert,

I understand there is a standard tenancy contract, and you need to make sure they are using the standard contract. From what you say it sounds like it is the standard. 10 clauses and non negotiable written diagonally across the paper. 

Section 1 you mention period of tenancy - it is for 1 year. The key is to make sure it does not say non-renewable anywhere in the contract. Also check the back of the contract as estate agents/landlords always write extra condition on the back of the contract. 

What makes me a bit uncomfortable from your contract is the line below: 

The landlord will provide at the tenant at least 60 days notice before the expiration date of the contract *to vacate *or any rent increases for the subsequent year"

Although it does not state non renewable, the wording reads a bit ambigous. Also, you should not have a rent increase next year at all as per current regulation. Maybe someone else can throw more light on this specific point. 

The observations section in our contract states the amount of the security deposit and how it should be returned upon satisfactory inspection of property, etc. 

In our tenancy contract we have some extra clauses at the back of the contract as an addendum covering things like i.e. landlord responsible for maintenance, we cannot put carpets in the house, glue anything to the tiles, etc. 

Good luck.
EMAD


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Emad. I am worried about the same clause myself. I would appreciate input from other members.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Thanks Emad. I am worried about the same clause myself. I would appreciate input from other members.


Hi qwert97,

Sounds like the same contract we have! And we're trying to extend. Unfortunately hubby had no idea what he was getting himself into when he signed under pressure (2 months in a hotel, my arrival, furniture arrival etc) and didn't have this forum to fall back on for information.

Our Rental contract has exactly the same period of tenancy and the "NOT NEGOTIABLE" Stamped acorss it. On the back there are more clauses with clause number 3 stating "This contract is close and not renewable".

Our Landlord has served us notice and then when my hubby called him, he said it was because he'd had a divorce in the family and he needed the property back and would not extend.

My advice? Don't sign it and see if you can renegotiate it so it's not so heavily biased in the favour of the Landlord. There's only the 2 of us, it'll be a pain in the butt to move and all but I imagine it would be worse for you with kids being settled into school, friends etc.

Don't get screwed like us(silly idiots that we are )

Edit: Forgot to mention I'm calling the Rent committee right now to see if there is any hope for us and if there is anything they can do for us. Ever hopeful  but hey why not aye?!


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Our Landlord has served us notice and then when my hubby called him, he said it was because he'd had a divorce in the family and he needed the property back and would not extend.


Sounds like an excuse to get round the rental increase cap.

According to what I have rent the rent committee charge 3.5% of the rental just to look at the case.

It is situations like this that are making me feel very uncomfortable about taking the job in Dubai. Having to move my family every 12 months because of some greedy shyster landlord does not appeal.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Gaza said:


> Sounds like an excuse to get round the rental increase cap.
> 
> According to what I have rent the rent committee charge 3.5% of the rental just to look at the case.
> 
> It is situations like this that are making me feel very uncomfortable about taking the job in Dubai. Having to move my family every 12 months because of some greedy shyster landlord does not appeal.


Hiya Gaza,

It's a bit sad aye? I spoke to the Rent Committee and unfortunately they wouldn't advise me to make a case because the contract "clearly" states it is not renewable which means the landlord is within his rights to ask us to vacate. They added that there was nothing they could do to help me and suggested I spoke to the Landlord again.

It's fair enough what with the clause being in there but I was just trying to avoid the upheavel & skyrocketing prices. I thought they were asking too much when we moved in and now similiar places are being advertised up to 70,000 dhs more  

Not all Landlords are shysters and as long as you negotiate your contract to reflect both parties I'm sure you'll be fine. It's when it's all a bit last minute (internal move with the company) and living in 2 countries etc that things get lost in translation  and you end up in our screwed situation  This particular forum is amazing for pointing you in the right direction and gathering information I just wish we'd had the time to gather more prudently  I know we don't regret moving even if it sounds like that from some posts!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Hiya Gaza,
> 
> It's a bit sad aye? I spoke to the Rent Committee and unfortunately they wouldn't advise me to make a case because the contract "clearly" states it is not renewable which means the landlord is within his rights to ask us to vacate. They added that there was nothing they could do to help me and suggested I spoke to the Landlord again.
> 
> ...


The price in springs 2 has really gone up recently. And the worst thing is that it is still going up. Some landlord have had the cheek to even ask 300-320. If you can get a 3br for 260-270 consider yourself lucky.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Hi qwert97,
> 
> Sounds like the same contract we have! And we're trying to extend. Unfortunately hubby had no idea what he was getting himself into when he signed under pressure (2 months in a hotel, my arrival, furniture arrival etc) and didn't have this forum to fall back on for information.
> 
> ...


that sucks big time...undoubtedly just after more cash, and sadly, I guess it is worth paying rather than having the hassle of a move and cost of overlap... 

keep us posted on how it works out!

btw - due to arrive soon (!!!) - will give you a buzz when we do if the offer stands and you are not midst moving youself!

glad you posted this to share your experience....one more pitfall avoided - thankyou!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> that sucks big time...undoubtedly just after more cash, and sadly, I guess it is worth paying rather than having the hassle of a move and cost of overlap...
> 
> keep us posted on how it works out!
> 
> ...


 Absolutely my pleasure to share, if it helps anyone else out there then *******! 

I spoke to our Landlord for the first time ever (Hubby had previously gotten nowhere) and although we still have to move, if we have to move sooner because we've found something good for us, then he's more than happy to refund our "unused" rent  Also he's ringing round his friends to see if they have anything for us so we might be able to avoid those agent fees 

Fingers crossed but really, it doesn't matter where we move, the cold ones in the fridge move with us and we're happy to share  The offer still stands so see you very soon. 

Good luck with whatever you have left to sort out. Buzz away as soon as you get here!!! I've met people from this forum and made some new friends and they're all great so have no doubt you'll do the same and be welcomed!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Hi qwert97,
> 
> Sounds like the same contract we have! And we're trying to extend. Unfortunately hubby had no idea what he was getting himself into when he signed under pressure (2 months in a hotel, my arrival, furniture arrival etc) and didn't have this forum to fall back on for information.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the info. I am working with the landlord to make sure it is a renewable contract and that maintenance clause is also included. The agents here suck big time since they are telling me that there is no need to amend the contract. Makes me wonder why I am paying commission to him since he seems to be working for the landlord. If I cannot get the clauses included I will look elsewhere but I do not want to move after the year. The law is there is no increase in rent for 2nd year and I want to be stable for 2 years. I cannot thank you enough for sharing this info.

I was looking forward to being your neighbor. Till what time do you have to move out?


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I am working with the landlord to make sure it is a renewable contract and that maintenance clause is also included. The agents here suck big time since they are telling me that there is no need to amend the contract. Makes me wonder why I am paying commission to him since he seems to be working for the landlord. If I cannot get the clauses included I will look elsewhere but I do not want to move after the year. The law is there is no increase in rent for 2nd year and I want to be stable for 2 years. I cannot thank you enough for sharing this info.
> 
> I was looking forward to being your neighbor. Till what time do you have to move out?


Ditto about being neighbours  

We're here till end of November maybe leave sooner but probably not as we don't get accomodation allowance till end of this month. In any case, I fully expect you guys round for some drinks to break you into the Springs before we leave  

Oooh and don't even get me started on agents. I arranged a viewing with one on Sunday evening. When I asked him for directions (it was in mirdiff) he said to drive to mirdiff and call when we got there and he'd direct us and meet us at the house. So we drove there and he directed us the wrong way. Anyway we finally manage to find our way there, asked him for the street number but he doesn't know it only the house number. So we look for this house number 73 and can you believe it, there's not one with that number on that road or on surrounding roads . So we call him back and ask him to identify it with some landmarks and you know what he said? Drive on the road and you will see a tree on the right side. It is opposite that tree. Gee really? Opposite a tree, might help if there weren't trees all down this road. Hubby tells him there are trees on the whole road and can he come out on the road and wave to us. He then tells us "I'm at home, the house is open so go straight in, the power may be on. Try again to find it and call me back later" and proceeded to hang up...well after an hour of all that we just decided to head back home...cursing him all the way on the drive back. Sheesh!! 

Did you mention before that you spoke to the Landlord and he seemed reasonable? Maybe the agent is just too lazy to get it amended. Perhaps another chat with the Landlord might help? Not having a maintenance clause would make me very uncomfortable as you don't want to become infinitely responsible for this house. I have no idea how some of these agents justify thier commission


----------

